# Backup/Restore

## equinox0r

Hallo,

heute suche ich nach einer origniellen Backup- und Restorelösung.

Umfeld: 1 Windows XP-Kommpjutah und 1 Gentoo Fileserver

Um nerviges Neuinstallieren vom XP zu sparen will ich via Gentoo ein Backup vom XP-System ziehen das ich bei Bedarf über die Partition/Platte des XP-Rechners wieder draufbügeln kann.

Idealierweise läuft alles über den Fileserver, dummerweise geht das aber nicht, wenn auf dem XP-Rechner kein Betriebssystem mit Dateisystemfreigabe der Festplatte C läuft, also muss was anderes her.

Es bleibt mir wohl nur der Weg über eine Live-CD mit ein oder zwei Scripten und Samba/smbfs bzw. nfs.

Hat jemand dazu und zum weiteren Backup/Restorevorgang noch eine Idee oder Verbesserungsvorschläge?

Grüße

equinox

----------

## think4urs11

*keine direkte Supportfrage daher -> Diskussionsforum*

im allersimpelsten Fall (erst heute wieder mal getestet)

- XP-Kiste mit Linux-CD booten

- dd if=/dev/hda of=/mnt/backup/XP-Clone-Datum.bin

/mnt/backup war in dem Fall eine USB2-Platte; 40GB/30Min. Selbst so Schweinereien wie PointSec kommen damit problemlos klar nach einem Restore.

Übers Netz müßtest du 'nur noch' einen netcat mit einflechten, z.B. so:

XP (gebooted von Linux-CD natürlich):

dd if=/dev/hda | nc <ip linux> 12345

linux:

nc -l -p 12345 | dd of=/mnt/backup/XP-Clone-Datum.bin

Kreativ genug?   :Rolling Eyes: 

Du kannst das ganze natürlich noch verfeinern indem du dd->bzip2->netcat bzw. netcat->bzip2->dd machst, oder zusätzlich den Netzwerkverkehr noch verschlüsselst.

----------

## equinox0r

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> XP (gebooted von Linux-CD natürlich):
> 
> dd if=/dev/hda | nc <ip linux> 12345
> 
> linux:
> ...

 

Zu dem Zeitpunkt ist der USB-Stick wieder am Linuxrechner oder?

Die Idee hatte ich ungefähr so auch:

Backup erstellen:

- C:\> via smbfs mounten (Freigabe muss da sein)

- dd vom "device" (//host/share) auf eine .bin-datei (sollte doch gehen oder?)

- umounten

-> geht alles per script

Restore einspielen:

- XP-Rechner mit modifizierter Live-CD booten (wie erstellt man sowas genau? s.u.) 

- gespeichertes .bin-Image per NFS mounten und auf die lokale Festplatte dd'en

- Reboot ohne CD

-> geht auch per script

Dann die Live-CD:

Sowas hatte ich schonmal versucht, bin aber gescheitert.

Ich hatte die Minimal-install-CD gesaugt und entpackt (war noch sehr viel Voodoo dabei, wie genau weiss ich nicht mehr). Dann hatte ich was geändert, neu gepackt (auch mit viel Voodoo), gebrannt und die CD hat nicht gebootet.

Gibts dafür ne Anleitung?

Danke für weitere Ideen und Vorschläge

equinox

----------

## think4urs11

du bist viel zu umständlich  :Wink: 

du brauchst genau 1 Linux-CD/Stick; enthalten sein muß lediglich alles was für Netz nötig ist (dhcp client z.B.) und natürlich netcat+dd

Damit wird die XP-Kiste sowohl für Backup wie für Restore gebooted und verbleibt dort bis zum Ende dieses Vorgangs

Netzwerkbackup XP -> Linux

XP: dd if=/dev/hda | nc <ip linux> 12345

Linux: nc -l -p 12345 | dd of=/mnt/backup/XP-Clone-Datum.bin

Netzwerkrestore Linux -> XP

XP: nc -l -p 12345 | dd of=/dev/hda

Linux: dd if=/mnt/backup/XP-Clone-Datum.bin | nc <ip XP> 12345

Das einzige was zu beachten ist wäre das zuerst der nc -l ... gestartet sein muß und danach erst der nc <ip> <port> auf der anderen Seite angeworfen werden sollte.

/mnt/backup ist ein (ausreichend großes) Filesystem auf deiner Linuxmaschine in dem die Images abgelegt werden.

Ob du dir dafür jetzt eine spezielle eigene Linux-CD bastelst oder etwas fertiges wie Knoppix nimmst bleibt deinem Spieltrieb überlassen; ich nehme (typisch Admin, ergo faul) dafür eine Knoppix.

Auf Linuxseite gibt es für den Zweck einen alias und auf XP-Seiten tippe ich den Befehl schnell ein, sooo lang ist er ja auch nicht.

Spart dir jede Menge Aufwand mit NFS/CIFS und Gerümpel - in dem Fall ist das alles schlicht überflüssig und bremst nur.

Eine Anleitung für einen eigenen Linux-Stick gibt es z.B. hier: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/liveusb.xml

----------

## equinox0r

das problem ist, dass das XP-Image gut und gerne 5GB haben wird. Abgesehen davon, dass ich keinen so großen austauschbaren Wechseldatenträger habe dauert das Kopieren von solchen Datenmengen auch noch Zeit und Zeit ist Geld  :Wink: 

----------

## think4urs11

 *equinox0r wrote:*   

> das problem ist, dass das XP-Image gut und gerne 5GB haben wird. Abgesehen davon, dass ich keinen so großen austauschbaren Wechseldatenträger habe dauert das Kopieren von solchen Datenmengen auch noch Zeit und Zeit ist Geld 

 

Naja je nachdem wie schnell die Platte in deiner Linuxmaschine ist reden wir hier (100MBit-Netz) von knapp 10 Minuten für die 5GB... und wenn du wie bereits geschrieben noch einen bzip2 dazwischenklemmst kannst du ordentlich Luft rauslassen aus dem Image. (dafür dauert es ggf. etwas länger) - einen Tod mußt du sterben  :Wink: 

Und wieso Wechseldatenträger? Ich dachte du willst auf deinen Gentoo Fileserver sichern? Der wird ja wohl noch ein paar GB frei haben in irgendeinem Mountpoint.

----------

## equinox0r

dann brauch ich mich doch aber gar nicht mit einer linux-cd rumschlagen, effektiver und schneller wäre dann wahrscheinlich eine partition auf der platte der XP-Kiste für ein Minigentoo freizuhalten und dann von dort aus alles zu backupen/restoren .. 

odr?

----------

## think4urs11

klar, du mußt eben nur dafür sorgen das du an die Daten der Partition herankommst, möglichst ohne jegliche Störeinflüße (sprich Windows dazu zu booten).

Hat natürlich den Vorteil das du dieses Mini-Gentoo gleich so konfigurieren kannst das es alles automatisch macht und du mußt dich nicht damit herumschlagen eine eigene Live-CD zusammenzuschrauben.

Dann ist es wirklich nur noch ein 'boote XP-Kiste mit Mini-Gentoo + warten' - selbst das Starten von netcat auf dem Server kannst du vom Client aus fernsteuern. Superedel wäre natürlich dann das ganze vom Server aus anzustoßen incl. WakeOnLAN des XP/Mini-Gentoo-Clients  :Wink: 

----------

## equinox0r

das gefällt mir dann schon viel besser  :Smile: 

mir ist das mit netcat nicht so ganz klar, in welchem zeitlichen ablauf muss was wo geschehen?

nur wake-on-lan funktioniert aus technischen gründen leider nicht.

danke nochmal.

----------

## think4urs11

 *equinox0r wrote:*   

> mir ist das mit netcat nicht so ganz klar, in welchem zeitlichen ablauf muss was wo geschehen?

 

Ganz simpel ausgedrückt muß netcat jeweils auf der Maschine zuerst laufen die Daten empfängt.

Im Fall Backup ist das der Linuxserver; im Fall Restore der XP-Client.

Welcher Befehl exakt wann/wo - siehe oben.

und da du ja nur eine Partition und nicht die gesamte Platte sichern willst ist jeweils 'hda' durch die passende Partition auszutauschen.

----------

## Masta Pete

Also alternative zu netcat, kann man auch ssh nehmen. und statt einer livecd ein pxe linux.

wenn man weis, wie es geht, geht es sogar mit gentoo ganz easy  :Laughing: 

lg

pete

----------

## Anarcho

Oder ganz einfach:

partimage -> das hat einen Netzwerkmodus eingebaut. Man kann also einen partimage-Server starten und auf diesen sichern.

----------

## Masta Pete

Ghost 4 Linux ist sogar schon eine fertige livecd, mit ncurses interface und partimage oben  :Smile: 

lg

pete

----------

